# [c++] error while loading shared libraries (solved)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je développe une application utilisant log4clplus. Suite à la génération de la librairie log4clplus-1.0.4, l'application faisant appel à cette librairie ne peut être exécutée. Le message d'erreur suivant est affiché :

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: liblog4cplus-1.0.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

La commande ldd sur la librairie log4clplus donne le résultat suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff50157000)
> 
> libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007f0cb06e2000)
> 
> libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00007f0cb0461000)
> ...

 

Quelle peut être est la cause de ce problème ? 

Merci.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Mon Jan 24, 2011 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

 *sylvain.bonnemaison wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La commande ldd sur la librairie log4clplus donne le résultat suivant :
> 
> 

 

Lance ldd sur ton appli pour voir où est censée être cette lib, elle n'est probablement pas installée à l'endroit prévu.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai corrigé le problème en recompilant tous les éléments du système avec la commande 

```
emerge -e system
```

.

----------

